# Summit White Cruze Handwashed Today :)



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

It looks so sexy in white


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> It looks so sexy in white


Thank you lol.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to say it does look mighty **** sexy in white!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I have to say it does look mighty **** sexy in white!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thank you fellow Cruze member!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

You gotta love the white!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> You gotta love the white!!!
> View attachment 14757


I agree! I just can't wait to get ahold of some plasti-dip lol. Nice Cruze btw.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good man! Summit white for the win!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Looks good man! Summit white for the win!!!


Yes! Where I live out of 100 Cruzes(just throwing a number out there) I see about less than 20 white Cruzes. I don't mind lol.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Looks good man! Summit white for the win!!!


I knew those pictures would get you turned on.

Looks good, Trevor!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I knew those pictures would get you turned on.
> 
> Looks good, Trevor!


Haha, thank you! I was hoping the sky would be crazy today so I could get some bertter pictures but this was the best I could get..I have 10.5 acres and no good places for awesome pictures lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Just posting some pictures of my Cruze I just finished up washing today, it's been awhile lol.
> So enjoy the pictures! The last picture is to get some idea of how dirty it was and the bottom half wasn't wiped with a cloth it was just the pressure washer lol.
> View attachment 14745
> View attachment 14747
> ...


She looks really good man =]. Its just as clean as mine =]. I haven't gotten to do a final detail job yet with glass cleaner and a quik wax or quik detailer from meguiars or mothers lol. And yes these are my two favorite brands =].


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> She looks really good man =]. Its just as clean as mine =]. I haven't gotten to do a final detail job yet with glass cleaner and a quik wax or quik detailer from meguiars or mothers lol. And yes these are my two favorite brands =].


Thank you sir! Lol I only use cherry bomb cleaner and I wax my car just before the winter hits then I try to wash my car every two weeks when I can  I always feel so much better when I drive a clean car; inside and out lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill post some pictures of mine tomorrow night=]. You will see just how much of a beauty she is lol. Im not a white colored car type of guy but I must say it does shine pretty well. Better than I thought white would or could lol


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Ill post some pictures of mine tomorrow night=]. You will see just how much of a beauty she is lol. Im not a white colored car type of guy but I must say it does shine pretty well. Better than I thought white would or could lol


Please do, and thank you! It gets that shine because I send about 2+ hours washing her and I also get a burnt back..labor of love lol. Jk, but I do take my time and spend close to 3 hours making sure it is spotless lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree=]..I love showing my baby off lol. I probably spend anywhere from an hour and 15 minutes to an hour and a half washing and drying my car. I don't worry about too many water spots because my detailer sprays will take care of that. I have 4 secrets to getting less and less water spots on my car. Id be more than happy to share them with you if youd like =]


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

And your welcome trevor=]


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> And your welcome trevor=]


Lol I don't really get water spots often, but do share I'm sure everyone would like to know as well lol.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Car looks awesome dude, have you thought about doing anything cosmetic to your calipers?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay here it goes=]. First thing to do is wash your car in the shade and make sure its cool to the touch. If the car is warm and in the sun, that's how water spots happen. (One of the ways). Second thing to do is rinse it thoroughly once its completely washed with car wash solution. Third..Take your spray nozzle off and let the water run off your car with the slow steady stream of water. And last...my last favorite tool to use, is the meguiars waffle weave car drying towel. It does one heck of a job drying your car providing you less wring outs and less water spotting. This is my go to towel for drying my car. Doing it this way makes it much easier to do your final detail job on the outside with a detailer and cleaning the glass with a good glass cleaner like stoner invisible glass cleaner =].


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Okay here it goes=]. First thing to do is wash your car in the shade and make sure its cool to the touch. If the car is warm and in the sun, that's how water spots happen. (One of the ways). Second thing to do is rinse it thoroughly once its completely washed with car wash solution. Third..Take your spray nozzle off and let the water run off your car with the slow steady stream of water. And last...my last favorite tool to use, is the meguiars waffle weave car drying towel. It does one heck of a job drying your car providing you less wring outs and less water spotting. This is my go to towel for drying my car. Doing it this way makes it much easier to do your final detail job on the outside with a detailer and cleaning the glass with a good glass cleaner like stoner invisible glass cleaner =].


The California Water Blade also works very well. I blade off the whole car, and believe me, once you've done it a few times it gets to be a natural pattern fast. Then I come back and wipe down the edges of the windows, mirror edges, behind door handles, etc.- all the spots I can't get with the blade, with a microfiber towel. Awesome results, all the time, and pretty quick too. It's a silicone blade, so it won't hurt the car. The key here is to prevent the car from drying, so if it's warm and/or sunny, I try to keep the area wet if I can't blade it right away. Sometimes I have to wash in the sun unfortunately, so I'll wash and dry one section at a time.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I used one of those before and thought it worked well too=]. Thought about buying another one to have in my arsenal. I didn't want to buy one of the ones that walmart sells because im not sure if its the same material as the California silicone blades.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the white.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Car looks awesome dude, have you thought about doing anything cosmetic to your calipers?


No I haven't lol won't be doing any outside mods for awhile lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Love the white.


Coming from another white cruze owner and whose car looks better than mine...lol thank you!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I knew those pictures would get you turned on.


Hahaha! Hey, it's the pictures of the Summit White LTZ RS Cruzen that really get me standing at attention! LOL!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

My Eco is White as well.. hahaha...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> My Eco is White as well.. hahaha...


Very nice lol


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Coming from another white cruze owner and whose car looks better than mine...lol thank you!


Oh stop it, you have alloys! At least you don't have dipped hubs haha. But thank you! I have quite a reveal in store soon.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey trevor...I just posted my pictures of my pampering job of my cruze =]. Feel free to check it out. Its titled "Gave September a good pampering this week". Anyone is more than welcome to check out my clean baby ;].


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Oh stop it, you have alloys! At least you don't have dipped hubs haha. But thank you! I have quite a reveal in store soon.


Ha that I do  and you are welcome sir. Oh getting more done than me?? I see how you are..lol I have been thinking about dipping my wheels red now instead of the black, but i'm not sure yet lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Hey trevor...I just posted my pictures of my pampering job of my cruze =]. Feel free to check it out. Its titled "Gave September a good pampering this week". Anyone is more than welcome to check out my clean baby ;].


Will do


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks man


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Ha that I do  and you are welcome sir. Oh getting more done than me?? I see how you are..lol I have been thinking about dipping my wheels red now instead of the black, but i'm not sure yet lol.


Got to stay ahead of an RS somehow. I say you still dip em black and do your caliper cover red. Red might look pretty awesome though. Only one way to find out!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Got to stay ahead of an RS somehow. I say you still dip em black and do your caliper cover red. Red might look pretty awesome though. Only one way to find out!


It's too temping lol...dang it! And if I didn't have to put money back for my vacation then I'd have a lot done already lol, but wouldn't I void the warrenty with the red caliper?


----------

